# I'm yo momma



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm yo daddy I'm that nigga in the alley I'm yo doctor when in need want sme coke have some weed you know me I'm your friend your main boy thick and thin I'm yo pusher man...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 2, 2007)

You know what I mean?


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 2, 2007)

Aint I clean bad machine super cool super mean feelin good for the man super fly here I stand


----------

